# Sundown 12/17-19 Weekend



## Greg (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2010)

I was hoping to, but it looks like we already have something on the calendar for Friday night...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2010)

maybe....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2010)

Turns out I may make it there for a few turns, gotta be outta there by around 7pm though.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Turns out I may make it there for a few turns, gotta be outta there by around 7pm though.



I doubt I'll be arriving much before that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe.  It would be the only time I can make it out that Fri/Sat/Sun.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> I doubt I'll be arriving much before that.



That's what I figured you'd say, bummer.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 14, 2010)

Daughter has a sleepover at our place-- maybe I can get out with my son for a couple of hours under the ruse of getting him out of the way, he has been dying to night ski.  He also wants a name so he can post on AZ (or at least be identified in pictures/videos), but so far mom has kiboshed both the name and the posting of kids vids.  I also need to learn how to post vids..


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

So...anyone down for tonight? I'll probably be there between 7 and 8. Gonna hit the mountain with the girls tomorrow, and hopefully again during the height of the storm on Sunday for some powder moguls.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2010)

doubtful tonight

solo tomorrow 

if storm  hits i'll be there for late day/evening skiing on Sunday


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> *when *storm  hits i'll be there for late day/evening skiing on Sunday



FIFY.

We're due.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> FIFY.
> 
> We're due.



yeah, i have to commute to NYC on Monday AM so that guarantees a snow storm to screw with me.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm up in the air for this weekend, woke up Monday with back pain and was walking like a hunch back, today I'm just about back to normal with very little if any pain. Just debating if I should take the weekend off to make sure whatever was wrong is back to normal or say screw it and go take a couple runs and see how it feels!

Sad thing is I'm not sure what could of caused.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2010)

Hoping to get out early evening for a few runs before I leave at 7ish tonight.  I'm working tomorrow, no skiing for me.  Working Sunday also, but I may be able to get some turns in at some point.  As is typical for me I have no idea what we're expecting for weather on Sunday???  Looks like a later in the day event???



o3jeff said:


> or say screw it and go take a couple runs and see how it feels!



This is the answer!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tonight will be a long shot for me.  Forgot to take my gear to work.  If I do make it up it won't be until 7:30ish.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

Holy crap. Look at those whales on Gunbarrel!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> Holy crap. Look at those whales on Gunbarrel!



Maybe they are following through on Grandpa Pow's request to build a glacier so we can ski bumps until May?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 17, 2010)

I will be there sunday night....monday and tuesday


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm up in the air for this weekend, woke up Monday with back pain and was walking like a hunch back, today I'm just about back to normal with very little if any pain. Just debating if I should take the weekend off to make sure whatever was wrong is back to normal or say screw it and go take a couple runs and see how it feels!
> 
> Sad thing is I'm not sure what could of caused.



You're starting to sound like me with the back problems!  Took nearly 2 months to get over my last bout....ugh.

I'll be working Sat night. Say hi if you see me!


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Tonight will be a long shot for me.  Forgot to take my gear to work.  If I do make it up it won't be until 7:30ish.



See you there! ?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> See you there! ?



Long story short, no.

I just called out a dude on our street in a neighborhood wide email.  He is "representing" our neighborhood in a fight with the town regarding our road and I called him out on some BS.  Kinda want to hang at the house tonight.  :evil:


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 17, 2010)

I was really hoping to make it over there tonight to break in some new Kryptons, but it aint gonna happen. :sad:   I might try for Wednesday night next week if they're open.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2010)

Jake and I will be skiing tonight - 6 to 9ish


----------



## planb420 (Dec 17, 2010)

Was there this morning from 9-1:30pm, and I plan on hitting the mountain Sat from 8-2ish?


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

planb420 said:


> I plan on hitting the mountain Sat from 8-2ish?



I'll have my 4 and 7 year old in tow ripping the snot out of Tom's Treat, but say hi if you see me.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 17, 2010)

ill be there sat mid morning  for a clinic  ill do some free skiing before and after if anyone wants to take a run give me a yell


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2010)

One and done for me this morning. My youngest was not feeling the longer hand-me-down skis. Oh well. Thems the breaks...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2010)

Greg said:


> One and done for me this morning. My youngest was not feeling the longer hand-me-down skis. Oh well. Thems the breaks...



Bummer.  Give her time, she'll get used to the new sticks..  I thought for sure that I'd see you and Abby come back later in the day.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone skiing tomorrow afternoon/evening?  I haven't cleared it with the missus, but hopefully she'll read this and say okay. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm planning on giving it a shot in the morning and see how my back feels, most likely will be skidding up the groomers.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 18, 2010)

Goin for a quick AM sesh as I have to be to work @ 11 am BOOOOOO, but I will get in some groomers to get my day started off right Prob 8-9:30ish


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll be around in the AM too, but I won't be on skis.  If you see me say hi.  Jeff, you must have been like a ninja last Saturday.  I managed to see everyone else in the crew who was there that day but you.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'll be around in the AM too, but I won't be on skis.




What are you gonna be wearing so i might try to say HI?


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm planning on giving it a shot in the morning and see how my back feels, most likely will be skidding up the groomers.


Look for the mass of orange jackets--that's where I'll be. On hill training tomorrow AM. 



planb420 said:


> What are you gonna be wearing so i might try to say HI?


Sundown black jacket with black ski pants.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> most likely will be skidding up the groomers.



Skidding DOWN might be easier


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2010)

planb420 said:


> What are you gonna be wearing so i might try to say HI?





severine said:


> Sundown black jacket with black ski pants.



Actually the jacket is black and bluish-purple..


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm planning on giving it a shot in the morning and see how my back feels, most likely will be skidding up the groomers.



I'm out, back still bothering me, rather it heal before it knocks me out for the season.



severine said:


> Look for the mass of orange jackets--that's where I'll be. On hill training tomorrow AM.



Training?



gmcunni said:


> Skidding DOWN might be easier



No wonder my back hurts, i've been doing it wrong:dunce:


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Training?


Yup. Most likely for helping with groom support plus a group ski lesson.

I want to go back to sleep.... It's still dark!


----------

